# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  обучение во сне

## Valda

*(Для Ва́шего сведения, я использоваю "диакрити́ческие зна́ки", но э́то не значит что моя грамма́тика правильно!) *   Обучение во сне 
Я ду́мала долга е́сли э́то прав. 
Я реши́ла э́то подверга́ю испыта́нию. За после́дние не́сколько дней, я спала с ру́сскими пе́снями в фо́новом. Но, когда́ я просну́лась, ничего́ не измени́лось. Потом я спала с аудиокнигой, а впосле́дствии с ру́сским  изуче́нием програ́ммой. Как ра́ньше, ничего́ не измени́лось.
 Ду́маю что э́то чепуха́. Но, я хочу́ подверга́ть испыта́нию ещё оди́н спо́соб.  Can you Really Learn a Foreign Language in your Sleep? 
Вот так, они́ ска́жут, что на́до запомина́ть не́сколько слов пре́жде сна, повторя́ть на э́тих слова́х, а потом спать. Что́ вы ду́маете? Э́то мо́жет рабо́тать? Я бу́ду э́того подверга́ть испыта́нию.

----------


## RussianGirl

> *(Для Ва́шего сведения, я использоваю "диакрити́ческие зна́ки", но э́то не значит что моя грамма́тика правильно!) *   Обучение во сне 
> Я ду́мала долга е́сли э́то прав. 
> Я реши́ла э́то подверга́ю испыта́нию. За после́дние не́сколько дней, я спала с ру́сскими пе́снями в фо́новом. Но, когда́ я просну́лась, ничего́ не измени́лось. Потом я спала с аудиокнигой, а впосле́дствии с ру́сским  изуче́нием програ́ммой. Как ра́ньше, ничего́ не измени́лось.
>  Ду́маю что э́то чепуха́. Но, я хочу́ подверга́ть испыта́нию ещё оди́н спо́соб.  Can you Really Learn a Foreign Language in your Sleep? 
> Вот так, они́ ска́жут, что на́до запомина́ть не́сколько слов пре́жде сна, повторя́ть на э́тих слова́х, а потом спать. Что́ вы ду́маете? Э́то мо́жет рабо́тать? Я бу́ду э́того подверга́ть испыта́нию.

 Well it helps me a lot. I always learn new words before going to bed or in bed  ::

----------


## Medved

*Valda*  *Для Ва́шего сведения, я использоваю "диакрити́ческие зна́ки", но э́то не значит что моя грамма́тика пра́вильна!*
грамматика - женский род   

> Я ду́мала долга е́сли э́то прав. 
> Я реши́ла э́то подверга́ю испыта́нию. За после́дние не́сколько дней, я спала с ру́сскими пе́снями в фо́новом. Но, когда́ я просну́лась, ничего́ не измени́лось. Потом я спала с аудиокнигой, а впосле́дствии с ру́сским изуче́нием програ́ммой. Как ра́ньше, ничего́ не измени́лось.
> Ду́маю что э́то чепуха́. Но, я хочу́ подверга́ть испыта́нию ещё оди́н спо́соб.

  

> Я ду́мала долга е́сли э́то прав.

 Я думала долго правда *ли* это.
долга - родительный падеж слова ДОЛГ
if it's right - "правда ли это" или "правильно *ли* это".
В данном случае "правильно" не подходит, т.к. правильно = соответствует тому как это следует делать.
Правда = truth, тут всё ясно.   

> Я реши́ла э́то подверга́ю испыта́нию.

 Я решила подвергнуть это испытанию.
Решила (что *с*делать?) подверг*ну*ть (чему?) испытанию.   

> За после́дние не́сколько дней, я спала с ру́сскими пе́снями в фо́новом.

 *В течение* последних нескольких дней я спала с русскими песнями, играющими фоном.   

> Но, когда́ я просну́лась, ничего́ не измени́лось.

 Но, когда я просып*алась*, ничего не мен*ялось*.
Нужен imperfective, поскольку ты делала это несколько раз, а не один раз.
(в предыдущем предложении ты сказала "несколько дней", значит не один раз). 
Ключ к пониманию perfective vs imperfective - слово *would* (habitual past):
When I woke up I realized that nothing had changed.
Когда я *проснулась*, я *поняла* что ничто не изменилось.
When I would wake up I would understand that nothing had changed.
Когда я *просыпалась*, я *понимала* что ничто не изменилось.   

> Потом я спала с аудиокнигой, а впосле́дствии с ру́сским изуче́нием програ́ммой

 Потом я спала с аудиокнигой, а впоследствии с .. <не понимаю>   

> Как ра́ньше, ничего́ не измени́лось.

 Здесь всё хорошо. Можно добавить "и" и "снова": Как *и* раньше, *снова* ничего не изменилось. (Звучит естественнее.)   

> Ду́маю что э́то чепуха́.

 Нормально   

> Но, я хочу́ подверга́ть испыта́нию ещё оди́н спо́соб

 Здесь грамматика в порядке, за исключением "подвергать" - нужно "подвергнуть", т.к. это единичное действие, но мы обычно говорим просто "испытать" или "попробовать". Здесь подойдёт любое из них. *Но я хочу испытать ещё один способ.*
Подвергать испытанию - когда например, молодой охотник племени мумба-юмба хочет взять в жёны дочь старейшины, а для этого он должен доказать что он достоин её, путём выполнения каких-то действий, например, сразиться в одиночку с бешеным слоном  :: 
Вот тогда мы говорим "мы должны его подвергнуть испытанию". 
Hope that helps  ::

----------


## Aurelian

Надо иметь в виду, что от таких обучений во сне могут случиться дети.

----------


## diogen_

> Вот так, они́ ска́жут, что на́до запомина́ть не́сколько слов пре́жде сна, повторя́ть на э́тих слова́х, а потом спать. Что́ вы ду́маете? Э́то мо́жет рабо́тать? Я бу́ду э́того подверга́ть испыта́нию.

 You may try the below  algorithm if you you fancy the type of learning. Please inform us then,if it is a working method or just another bs hype. ::   

> В принципе, вы можете попробовать эту методику и в домашних условиях. Запишите на магнитофон 35-50 английских слов или коротких фраз, подлежащих запоминанию, с переводом их на родной язык. Перед сном прочитайте медленно два раза эти слова с листа, затем ложитесь, включайте магнитофон, прослушайте запись два раза, не сосредоточиваясь на ней, но повторяя слова вслед за магнитофоном. Выключайте аппарат и засыпайте. Ваш помощник должен прокрутить запись еще несколько раз в течение первых 40 минут после вашего отхода ко сну на все уменьшающейся громкости. Утром, перед пробуждением, этот процесс необходимо повторить в обратном порядке. За полчаса до пробуждения магнитофон тихо включают, с каждым разом громкость проговариваемого текста постепенно увеличивают. Проснувшись, не вставайте с постели, пока запись не закончится, слушайте ее с закрытыми глазами.

 Some more details on how one can presumably learn while sleeping. Обучение во сне

----------

